# My Rescue "Reilly"



## Terri (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello everyone I finally was able to get a picture of Reilly, the rescue I introduced on the forum.This was taken a few months ago after grooming.(Looks much better than when we first brought him home, no more mats and his fur grew a bit. We are so lucky he has adjusted so well. Lots of thanks to all the members for all the "tips" you post on these loveable pups, it really helped us.
The discoloration around his feet and beard are disappearing slowly and the fur is growing in white now. I don't know what the cause is, but am glad it is going away. (Someone told me it probably was caused by stress. Anyway it is getting better, as it was horrible when we first got him.) And, now we are able to let his fur grow and become fluffy as it should be! Today, I put him in a topknot and it just made it, small one, but cute, so he is getting there. Time heals all..and lots of love. Will put new pictures in my album and let you see how he progresses. Hope you liked meeting him.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Terri - What a sweetie pie! Reilly looks like a love bug for sure.  Glad things are going well and his fur is improving. Regarding discoloration, it can also be due to other factors, such as yeast, type of food, water he drinks, etc. There are some threads on what others have tried to address this issue (e.g. distilled water, adding apple cider vinegar to drinking water, rinsing dog with ACV, not feeding food that has beet coloring in it, washing face after every meal and paws whenever they come back inside...). I have a black dog so it's not really a concern, but I do give Emmie distilled water and that seems to help a lot, imo.

-Jeanne-


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Lucky Reilly, to have landed on his little paws with such a kind, devoted owner.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG, Reilly is adorable, Terri. Love those big, expressive eyes.

The staining can be terrible to deal with. The beard is probably from water dripping when he drinks and the feet may be because he was licking them, perhaps due to stress as you were told. I had a Bichon who eventually went blind in his old age, one eye due to an injury and the other with cataracts, and when that happened he took to licking his feet to comfort himself. They were always stained. 

Tyler has developed staining on his beard within the last several months, something that he never had, due to water dripping on it while drinking because he knocked 3 of his upper front teeth out and now cannot lick the excess water off his tongue so it just drips down all over him and the floor. I have taken to wiping his chin after every drink he takes to dry the fur and was told recently by my groomer that buttermilk will get rid of it. Using both these methods has helped, as the stains are lightening.

The buttermilk method, if you are interested, is to mix half buttermilk and half distiller water and spray it on the stain a couple of times a day. I tried the spraying, but it got all over the place so I now use a child's toothbrush and paint it on. I thought he would smell like sour milk are be sticky, but that didn't happen. Good luck and welcome to you and Reilly again.


----------



## Terri (Nov 7, 2013)

*You all are the best!!*

:hand: I really appreciate the suggestions to help my little guy. I have been using distilled water with cider vinegar added to it and it does seem to help, as his fur is beginning to grow in white now at his beard. I will try the buttermilk too, can't hurt. Thankyou all so much.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He looks great! I'm so happy he found such a wonderful forever home!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

He is just a cute as can be and so lucky to have found you !


----------



## petepdx (Jul 29, 2011)

Don't worry about the hair colour, it just takes a while, check my album on Kit. Once she was cleared of bugs (both inside and out) she stopped licking and biting herself and the hair started changing back to whitish. It is my understanding it is from their saliva and ph levels. As her hair started to grow out, its normal colour came through, she has a few light brown areas that seem to change darkness with the seasons. Same with around the mouth. Your Vet should know and is good to have her digestive system checked out.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

One of my rescues, Jesse James, is grey and white; mostly white. He gets the beard stains also, they seem to come from eating and drinking and I just don't let them bother me. Your dog is lovely and I hope you have many happy years with him.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

He is adorable. Lucky boy.


----------

